# Corporate Seat Numbers



## andreweholland (Dec 7, 2009)

Noting what a comprehensive corporate box / suite number list has been made in a previous thread I am appealing for help regarding the number of corporate / VIP / executive seats within certain stadiums most notably for Serie A staida (I am also focusing on stadia in other parts of the world).

I'll start with the numbers I have:

Inter & AC - 3566 (capacity of executive seating) / 366 (total capacity of boxes) NB These are unofficial sources

I have been unable to acquire details for any other football venues after extensive research. I would also be extremely interested in the prices for these seats (including season tickets, if available).

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

City: Aachen, Germany
Stadium: Tivoli (the new Tivoli, not the old one) 
Owner: Alemanna Aachen (2nd. Bundesliga)
capacity: 32.960 (27.250 as all seater), seats:19.345, terracing:11.681
*Vip boxes:28 with 12 seats each*, 2 Event lounges, 1 Glasstudio (for TV etc.)
*Business seats: 1348*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Türk Telekom Arena:

-1,760 seats at 157 suites / boxes
-4,710 VIP-Seats / Business-Seats / Club-Seats


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Emirates Stadium*

Club Level seats - 7,139 (second tier)

Executive Boxes - 150 with 10-15 seats per box; 2,222 in total (third level)










*Croke Park*

Premium Level seats - 8,701 (second tier)










*Lansdowne Road (Aviva Stadium)*

Premium Level seats - 10,000(second tier)

Corporate Level- 1,300 in total (third level)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

www.sercan.de said:


> Türk Telekom Arena:
> 
> -1,760 seats at 157 suites / boxes
> -4,710 VIP-Seats / Business-Seats / Club-Seats


update
-5,326 VIP-Seats / Business-Seats / Club-Seats


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

gavstar00 said:


> *Lansdowne Road (Aviva Stadium)*
> 
> Premium Level seats - 10,000(second tier)
> 
> Corporate Level- 1,300 in total (third level)


Where is this? How is this differnet to ANZ stadium in Sydney :nuts: Good design to copy though :lol:


----------



## Crouchy (Sep 8, 2007)

magic_johnson said:


> Where is this? How is this differnet to ANZ stadium in Sydney :nuts: Good design to copy though :lol:


The new Landsdowne Road in Dublin.


----------

